# Some of my photos.



## karmagenerator (Mar 13, 2010)

So yeah... These are some of my photos. No digital, no photoshop. I'm not too good at photography, also i adore it. But my photo's are getting repetitive with the central, triangular compositions... I'm thinking to moving to street photography for a change... oh, and i love taking photos of people's backs.





























































































































Any criticism is more then welcome (probably :happy: )
And this is my Flickr.


----------



## Allegorist (Mar 28, 2010)

I really like the 3rd and 4th one. You're great at angles, I'd like to see your street photography, if you ever post them.
Overall, it's not that bad. Not bad at all.


----------



## Birdyflower (Nov 4, 2013)

I don't like the seventh one very much, something in your other pictures is missed. Love others.


----------

